# Will A 2012 ACSI Card Be Worthwhile To Us?



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

Next year our one continental trip has us leaving the UK in late July & returning in mid August. We are crossing Dover - Dunquerque with the intention of visiting Belgium / Netherlands / N W Germany _unless_ the weather is particularly unpleasant, in which case we turn south. My understanding of how the ACSI works is that discounts are, for the most part, in low season only. Therefore are there likely to be enough, indeed any, sites within the ASCI scheme in the the areas and dates mentioned to make it worth me getting a card for next year?


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

Sounds like high season to me. So no.


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

We generally go 2nd of July and have never been able to use it. I still buy one yearly though, for the information in it regarding sites. This year I sold an unused book, as we didnt get abroad this year, on here for what I paid so not lost anything.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

No. I would check out www.campingcar-infos.com and start compiling a list of free aires for each country. Germany will be fine as there are thousands of stellplatz, not sure about the others.


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

I would buy one anyway in case you manage another trip either earlier or later, you never know what might crop up. If by end August you are home and not going again then you will be able to sell it on at cost with no bother. Just don't fill in any details on the card unless you are going to use it.


----------



## provencal (Nov 5, 2008)

*UK Sites*

There is an increasing number of sites in England and Wales which you could use in the Spring and Autumn.

Brian


----------



## witzend (Aug 22, 2009)

*just a card*

http://www.acsiclubid.co.uk/en/about-acsi-club-id/this-is-acsi-club-id/l2-n2285.2252/

Maybe you could just buy a card and use your old book here 4.95 euro ?


----------



## FoweyBoy (Dec 7, 2006)

Witzend said

"http://www.acsiclubid.co.uk/en/about-acsi-club-id/this-is-acsi-club-id/l2-n2285.2252/ 

Maybe you could just buy a card and use your old book here 4.95 euro ?"

I think this card is the normal carnet for identification purposes and does not entitle you to the ACSI discounts.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

You will be traveling and camping in the high season. so sites will be at a premium, so no discounts available.


----------

